# Calcutta 400 reel alternative



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a suggestion for an alternative to a Calcutta 400 size reel ? 
I'm looking for an effective reel in that weight / drag range that is dependable, and yet not break the bank.
Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Tekota 500 and 600 are just a little bit bigger and are very good reels. Caught a lot of big fish on my 600. They aren't a whole lot cheaper though but will save you around 40-50 bucks.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

You could try a Abu Garcia 6500. They are very similar in size and weight and should be under $100. Shimano also makes or used to make a Catala 400 that is the same size, but with a graphite frame and cheaper internal parts. They are not Calcutas, but like you said they are the same size and have similar line capacity. 
Or you could just get a Calcuta. I have two that I have owned since 1995 and I still fish with them regularly. They will last a long time and are really less expensive in the long run.


----------



## hunt0035 (Mar 20, 2009)

Daiwa Saltist is a really great real at a fantastic price. Great casting, and the new models can handle some serious fishing.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the Okumas, good reel for a cheap price. Use em 2 years and buy another.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

wetaline said:


> You could try a Abu Garcia 6500. They are very similar in size and weight and should be under $100. Shimano also makes or used to make a Catala 400 that is the same size, but with a graphite frame and cheaper internal parts. They are not Calcutas, but like you said they are the same size and have similar line capacity.
> Or you could just get a Calcuta. I have two that I have owned since 1995 and I still fish with them regularly. They will last a long time and are really less expensive in the long run.


+1 I have one i will sell you. Great condition, just serviced, new line. Ready to go with or without rod.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> +1 I have one i will sell you. Great condition, just serviced, new line. Ready to go with or without rod.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
pm sent.


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an Okuma Titus TG 50 W2 Gold 2 speed thats worth about 275$
I'll let it go for 175$ it's brand new never spooled.
I have the 30W I've been using for about 3 years and they are great..super smooth


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a daiwa saltist 30 levelwind that was stolen last year. I used it for grouper, kings, etc and it was great. Easy to cast and had a great drag. New around $150 online but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Try the Okumas, good reel for a cheap price. Use em 2 years and buy another.


 Try the Okuma Induron 400, I've used Okuma reels since I starting offshore fishing and have not been disappointed. you should be able to find one online/ebay for under $100. They also have a few other reels in their line up that might suit you. 

Most people don't realize that Okuma and Tiburon have a sort of joint venture and are producing some fine reels together. I'd put my Cedros 20S against anything out there.


----------

